# Penmon wild camping?



## janed (Aug 27, 2013)

:wave: Hi folks!  I'm new to camping, not only this site... looking forward to some time out in my campervan.  Does anyone know of any wild camping sites in/near Penmon in Anglesey please? Many thanks


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't know the area in question but welcome to the forum


----------



## Deleted member 27096 (Aug 27, 2013)

loads of places to wild down there


----------



## QFour (Aug 27, 2013)

Best thing to do is join as a full member and you then get access to POI Database. This has a four to five thousand wild camping and pub stop overs all over the uk. You can also use the database in Google Earth so you can have a look at them first.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 27, 2013)

There are two stops along the coast road about half a mile before the church and you can stay in the carpark at the point, but will be charged for two days parking. I think it is £6 in total, but you have to put up with the noise from the lighthouse and share with several others.


----------



## NeilD (Aug 27, 2013)

I stopped at the lighthouse a couple of weekends ago,it is £2.50 on and the same again when you leave in the morning.There where several people who stopped the night.I arrived about 7.30 pm and it was busy with fisherman,some in campers and some just there for the evening.It is a great spot with a pebble beach and clear water and you are on the coastal path.The lighthouse does chime but didn't bother me.There are a couple of laybyes before you reach the paying area which seemed ok.The guy that you pay was great and said it would be fine to stop overnight.

Thanks Neil


----------



## Stan the Van (Mar 24, 2016)

*Penmon Point.*



janed said:


> :wave: Hi folks!  I'm new to camping, not only this site... looking forward to some time out in my campervan.  Does anyone know of any wild camping sites in/near Penmon in Anglesey please? Many thanks



Just had 2 nights at Penmon.3 pound per visit as at March 21/22 2016.Nice guy takes money in morning.Also stayed at South Stack top car park a couple of times and cafe below let us fill up our water supply-no problems so far.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Lligwy car park is stunning, cafe water daytime toilets ,£10 a night almost on beach.


----------

